# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  برای آزمون علوم پایه، پروگنوز بهتره یا سیب سبز؟

## Neo.Healer

سلام 
ی مدت طولانی باز نبودم
چون دانشجوهای پزشکی اینجا زیادن، بنظرتون برای علوم پایه کدوم بهتره 
پروگنوز به گوش من اسم ندیده و بیشتر برای آزمون دستیاری اسمشو شنیده بودم ولی رتبه ۱ شهریور امسال ازین منبع استفاده کرده
از یورم با اینکه سیب سبز رو میشناسم و حتی در طول ترم ها هم استفاده هایی از فیزیوهاش کردم، اما هم گویا غلطاش زیاده
بین این دوتا گیر کردم

----------


## ENZO77

> سلام 
> ی مدت طولانی باز نبودم
> چون دانشجوهای پزشکی اینجا زیادن، بنظرتون برای علوم پایه کدوم بهتره 
> پروگنوز به گوش من اسم ندیده و بیشتر برای آزمون دستیاری اسمشو شنیده بودم ولی رتبه ۱ شهریور امسال ازین منبع استفاده کرده
> از یورم با اینکه سیب سبز رو میشناسم و حتی در طول ترم ها هم استفاده هایی از فیزیوهاش کردم، اما هم گویا غلطاش زیاده
> بین این دوتا گیر کردم


سلام دوست عزیز
بله متاسفانه غلط های سیب سبز،زیاد و اعصاب خورد کنه.نه فقط غلط های املایی و گزینه ای،من حتی غلط علمی هم از توش پیدا کردم.اما حدود ۷۰ درصدش رو میشه متوجه شد و بسته به بیس درسی،متونی ایرادات بیشتری رو کاور کنی.
در کل با وجود این ایرادات،متن روون و خوبی داره که اونو از هر منبع دیگه ای متمایز میکنه.
کتاب های پروگنوز رو راستش نخوندم.قطعا کتاب خوبیه(کلا کتاب بد نداریم) ولی سیب سبز امتحانشو پس داده.

قطعا خودت هم میدونی که با خوندن یه مبحث از رو هر دو کتاب،میشه بهتر قضاوت کرد.

موفق باشید

----------


## Neo.Healer

> سلام دوست عزیز
> بله متاسفانه غلط های سیب سبز،زیاد و اعصاب خورد کنه.نه فقط غلط های املایی و گزینه ای،من حتی غلط علمی هم از توش پیدا کردم.اما حدود ۷۰ درصدش رو میشه متوجه شد و بسته به بیس درسی،متونی ایرادات بیشتری رو کاور کنی.
> در کل با وجود این ایرادات،متن روون و خوبی داره که اونو از هر منبع دیگه ای متمایز میکنه.
> کتاب های پروگنوز رو راستش نخوندم.قطعا کتاب خوبیه(کلا کتاب بد نداریم) ولی سیب سبز امتحانشو پس داده.
> 
> قطعا خودت هم میدونی که با خوندن یه مبحث از رو هر دو کتاب،میشه بهتر قضاوت کرد.
> 
> موفق باشید


ممنون 
متن سیب سبز رو خوندم خیلی روونه، فقط چون ممکنه نتونم غلط هارو تشخیص بدم نگرانم :Yahoo (117):

----------


## revenger

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Neo.Healer


سلام 
ی مدت طولانی باز نبودم
چون دانشجوهای پزشکی اینجا زیادن، بنظرتون برای علوم پایه کدوم بهتره 
پروگنوز به گوش من اسم ندیده و بیشتر برای آزمون دستیاری اسمشو شنیده بودم ولی رتبه ۱ شهریور امسال ازین منبع استفاده کرده
از یورم با اینکه سیب سبز رو میشناسم و حتی در طول ترم ها هم استفاده هایی از فیزیوهاش کردم، اما هم گویا غلطاش زیاده
بین این دوتا گیر کردم


واسه پاس شدن تو علوم‌پایه هرچی بخونی جوابه
زیاد مهم نیست چه منبعی باشه
فوقش با یکی ۱۰۰ میزنی با اونیکی ۱۱۰
اون تفکر وسواسی کنکوری رو ولش کن
از الانم نیاز نیست به فکر علوم‌پایه باشی
از ۳ هفته قبلش شروع کنی کافیه.
اگرم رتبه میخوای که اون دیگه بحثش جداست.*

----------


## Neo.Healer

> *
> 
> واسه پاس شدن تو علوم‌پایه هرچی بخونی جوابه
> زیاد مهم نیست چه منبعی باشه
> فوقش با یکی ۱۰۰ میزنی با اونیکی ۱۱۰
> اون تفکر وسواسی کنکوری رو ولش کن
> از الانم نیاز نیست به فکر علوم‌پایه باشی
> از ۳ هفته قبلش شروع کنی کافیه.
> اگرم رتبه میخوای که اون دیگه بحثش جداست.*


رتبه نه اما نمیخوامم استرس پاس شدن بکشم 
حدودای ۹۰_۱۰۰ میخوام بزنم :Yahoo (16): 
وسواس ندارم فقط دارم میخرم، گفتم کدوم بخرم بهتره

----------


## revenger

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Neo.Healer


رتبه نه اما نمیخوامم استرس پاس شدن بکشم 
حدودای ۹۰_۱۰۰ میخوام بزنم
وسواس ندارم فقط دارم میخرم، گفتم کدوم بخرم بهتره


اگه بخونی با هیچکدوم استرس نمیکشی
خریدن چرا؟ از ترم بالاییا یه پکیج سیب‌سبز میگرفتی دیگه
میخری‌ام اونی رو بخر که ارزونتره
چون به محض پاس کردن علوم‌پایه دیگه هیچ کاربردی واست نخواهد داشت و بهتره بدیش به یه ترم پایینی*

----------


## Neo.Healer

> *
> 
> اگه بخونی با هیچکدوم استرس نمیکشی
> خریدن چرا؟ از ترم بالاییا یه پکیج سیب‌سبز میگرفتی دیگه
> میخری‌ام اونی رو بخر که ارزونتره
> چون به محض پاس کردن علوم‌پایه دیگه هیچ کاربردی واست نخواهد داشت و بهتره بدیش به یه ترم پایینی*


اگه پروگنوز بخرم ، باید بیشتر خرج کنم
اما سیب سبز میتونم دست دوم (از همینا که شهریور امتحان داشتن) بخرم و یکم ارزونتر درمیاد

----------


## revenger

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Neo.Healer


اگه پروگنوز بخرم ، باید بیشتر خرج کنم
اما سیب سبز میتونم دست دوم (از همینا که شهریور امتحان داشتن) بخرم و یکم ارزونتر درمیاد


تا الان هزاران دانشجوی پزشکی و دندان با همین سیب‌سبز به راحتی علوم‌پایه رو پاس کردن
با پروگنوزم حتما میشه راحت پاس کرد
دیگه برمیگرده به سلیقه خودت*

----------


## Destiny hope

> اگه پروگنوز بخرم ، باید بیشتر خرج کنم
> اما سیب سبز میتونم دست دوم (از همینا که شهریور امتحان داشتن) بخرم و یکم ارزونتر درمیاد


سلام :Yahoo (4): 
حالا که تموم شدی میشه از تجربیاتت از اون موقع به بعد بگی؟ :Yahoo (1): 
منم شهریور علوم پایه دارم زیاد اطلاعات ندارم :Yahoo (77):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> سلام
> حالا که تموم شدی میشه از تجربیاتت از اون موقع به بعد بگی؟
> منم شهریور علوم پایه دارم زیاد اطلاعات ندارم


سلام :Yahoo (15): 
منم شهریور دارم :Yahoo (4):  اونموقع تاپیک زدم چون هفته کتابخوابی بود و کتابا تخفیف داشت که اگه لازمه بخرم 
سیب سبز خریدم، هنوز شروع با خوندن نکردم

----------


## Fawzi

سیب قرمز

----------


## Fawzi

> ولی جدا سیب سرخ داریما


سرخ و قرمز فرق دارن  :Yahoo (56):

----------


## Fawzi

> ولی از حق نگذریم بچه ها اینجا میگن شهریور علوم پایه دارن هنو شروع نکردن بچه ها کلاس ما از ترم یک دارن تست علوم پایه میزنن


اسکلن  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Destiny hope

> سلام
> منم شهریور دارم اونموقع تاپیک زدم چون هفته کتابخوابی بود و کتابا تخفیف داشت که اگه لازمه بخرم 
> سیب سبز خریدم، هنوز شروع با خوندن نکردم


سلام مجدد :Yahoo (4): 
عه پس هم ورودی ایم. من فک کردم اسفند بود. سایتی میشناسه با تخفیف بشه گرفت؟ :Yahoo (35): 
دست دوم هم متآسفانه آشنای ترم بالایی ندارم :Yahoo (17):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> سلام مجدد
> عه پس هم ورودی ایم. من فک کردم اسفند بود. سایتی میشناسه با تخفیف بشه گرفت؟
> دست دوم هم متآسفانه آشنای ترم بالایی ندارم


من از پیج بتادین دسته دوم بدون خط خوردگی خریدم
اونجا بچه ها میذارن هرکی خواست بخره

----------


## Hernelious

عجبز

----------


## Mahsa.TS

از اپلیکیشن طبیبانه هم میتونی استفاده کنی، سوالای علوم پایه رو داره
از موسسه دانش آموختگان تهران

----------

